# para 1911 accident



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello guys. I finally got to shoot my new Para Expert in Stainless today. I loved it for the first 3 mags. I was using reloads and after shooting thousands of them over the years must have got a dud. I was shooting with a buddy and I pulled the trigger nothing happened. Hit the mag release and the mag was empty. I entered a new mag and cycled one into the chamber, aimed, pulled the trigger and BOOM! Slide stuck half way back. Started looking and the barrel was cracked in the front, from what I could see. Had to take it to the shop and squeeze the barrel back together in order for the slide to come forward. After disassemble, it looks like when I thought it didn't fire, the primer did fire and shove the bullet about a half inch down the barrel. So when I chambered the next round it hit the other bullet and swelled and cracked the barrel from front to back, leaving a .020 crack for half the barrel.
The rounds I was using were semi wad cutters. I know it is not the preferred bullet, however I just wanted to shoot my new gun. I have a bunch left over that we used to shoot through dads old Colt.
So now I left looking for a new barrel. Are there any barrels out there I can just drop in, or am I going to have to take it to a smith? I build custom knives and my dad has built muzzle loaders for over 35yrs. So as long as its minor work, I'm hoping I can do it myself.
I have to say that I feel very fortunate that myself or anyone else was not injured when this happened. I am an avid shooter and have been for 40yrs. I am told by some of my friends that I am obsessive when it comes to safety of even an unloaded gun....GOOD. That's one reputation I don't mind having...lol. Just be AWARE! I must admit that I am somewhat embarrassed that I even let this happen. I knew something didn't feel right, yet let my excitement over take my instinct that something wan't right. We live and we learn.....at least that's what Pa says.
Thanks for any info on a new barrel.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Anytime you hear a click instead of a boom, look down the barrel from the breech end and check for a squib after you're sure it wasn't a slow to ignite primer. Thankfully that big stainless gun took the brunt of the damage and not your hand or a bystander. 

Not sure about a barrel. In theory any quality 1911 barrel should drop right in. But we all know that usually isn't the case. I'd suggest calling Para and seeing how much a replacement would be. They might cut you a deal you couldn't get elsewhere.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Done a little searching... 

Midway USA has a fair amount of 1911 barrels that are supposed to be "drop in" or "very little fitting required." http://www.brownells.com/handgun-parts/barrel-parts/barrels/index.htm?avs|Make_3=1911&s_o=Price%20%28Ascending%29

I have no experience with any of those brands other than Storm Lake. I've bought a few of their conversion barrels for other guns in the last few years. Always been top quality in fit, function, and finish, and truly were drop in with no smithing involved.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

here you go!!!!!!!![ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-1911A1-45-ACP-stainless-ramped-barrel-Para-USA-/331431204664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2ad6d738"]6" 1911A1 45 ACP Stainless Ramped Barrel Para USA | eBay[/ame]


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Nate. 
Joe, I'm needing a 5" barrel. I think I'm going to order one off brownels Monday.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ClickerCrazy said:


> Thanks Nate.
> Joe, I'm needing a 5" barrel. I think I'm going to order one off brownels Monday.


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-1911A1-9-x-21-stainless-ramped-barrel-Para-USA-/231451855606?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e39b0af6"]5" 1911A1 9 x 21 Stainless Ramped Barrel Para USA | eBay[/ame]


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I can see how this could happen.
Nearing the end of the mag, click no boom. Thinking the mag is empty, insert new mag... 
A couple things that would have alerted to something amiss.
Only counted 6 shots. (you do count your shots?)
Slide not locked back after emptying magazine.

I always count my shots. Its a good habit to get into. During live fire training, addressing multiple targets, you must know your round count.

If the slide does not lock back on the last shot, Assume the weapon is still loaded, or there was a problem with the last round.

Glad the only damage was to your barrel. Could have been much worse. As they say... "teachable moment"...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lucky day you had there. When at the range I only load 5 and always look to see the slide is locked back after shooting the five. If the gun goes "click" with no boom something is wrong.. Always stop and clear the weapon and start over. Usually a primer itself will not push the bullet far enough down the barrel to bring the next round and slide to battery unless some of the powder ignited, let alone eject the casing. 
So I still can't figure out how that happened if you still had a non ejected case in the chamber that never came out. 

Quote; I pulled the trigger nothing happened. (Still a live round in the chamber) Hit the mag release and the mag was empty. I entered a new mag and cycled one into the chamber, (How did you do that?) aimed, pulled the trigger and BOOM!

So I guess I'm at a loss on what really happened..


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish i could remember exactly what happened myself. I do count my shots, however I don't know if I miss counted, one reason. New gun....holds 8 instead of 7. It's one of those deals like a bad shot on a deer. I lost sleep over it for two nights trying to figure out how I let it happen. Like ya said, "a teachable moment" that could have ended worse. lol....it won't ever happen again.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

For a little reminder/refresher for all of us. Good to hear that you are well and typing this thread. It could have been worse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very glad you weren't hurt. Or rapid firing during this squib load scenario.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BTW, some nice knives.


----------

